# Tengo un secreto y te lo voy a decir pero



## LuanBrasileño

CUÁNDO  LA VES , Deséale buenas TARDE Y PREGÚNTALE COMO ESTÁ  = Quando você ver ela , deseja-lhe  boa tarde, e pergunta-lhe  como está 

Acho que essa forma estando certa, seria, Português de Portugal , agora em br

Quando você ver ela , deseja pra ela, boa tarde e pergunta   como ela está  

----

1 - Tengo un secreto y te lo voy  a decir  pero , me prometes que no lo vas a decírselo a nadie ?  

2-  Tengo un secreto y voy decírtelo pero, me prometes que no vas decírselo a nadie ?


----------



## Cainejo

"Cuando la veas, deséale buenas tardes y pregúntale cómo está"

1 - Tengo un secreto y te lo voy a decir pero, me prometes que no vas a decírselo a nadie ? (só um "lo")

2- Tengo un secreto y voy decírtelo pero, me prometes que no vas decírselo a nadie ?

Bem as duas.


----------



## Carfer

Para estar correcta no português de Portugal (e, neste aspecto, creio que também no do Brasil) tem de usar o verbo _'ver_' no futuro do conjuntivo porque que se trata de um evento hipotético a ocorrer no futuro. Portanto '_Quando (você) a *vir*, deseje-lhe etc..._' no português de Portugal e, se não estou em erro, '_Quando você *vir *ela, deseje-lhe etc..._' no português do Brasil.


----------



## wtrmute

LuanBrasileño said:


> CUÁNDO  LA VES , Deséale buenas TARDE*S* Y PREGÚNTALE C*Ó*MO ESTÁ  = Quando você ver ela , deseja-lhe  boa tarde, e pergunta-lhe  como está
> 
> Acho que essa forma estando certa, seria, Português de Portugal , agora em br
> 
> Quando você ver ela , deseja pra ela, boa tarde e pergunta   como ela está



Três observações:

1. É comum no Brasil o erro em que verbos anômalos (onde o futuro do subjuntivo/conjuntivo e o infinitivo pessoal diferem) são regularizados, isto é, as formas do infinitivo pessoal são usadas para o futuro do subjuntivo/conjuntivo.  Isso ocorre principalmente para os verbos *vir* e *ver*, mas já ouvi fazerem o mesmo com *fazer* e *ir*, e uma ou duas vezes com *ter*;

2. Na linguagem oral, faz-se muito uso do *ele* e *ela* como pronomes objetivos — na linguagem escrita é erro, e tem que dizer "quando você a vir";

3. Preste atenção na concordância verbal: "Quando você vir, deseje (você) e pergunte (você)", não "deseja (tu) e pergunta (tu)".

Quanto ao espanhol, quero observar que _buenos días_, _buenas tardes_ e _buenas noches_ são todos plurais, ao contrário do português.  Além disso, o _cómo_ de _cómo está_ é pronome interrogativo, então leva acento.



LuanBrasileño said:


> 1 - Tengo un secreto y te lo voy  a decir  pero , me prometes que no lo vas a decírselo a nadie ?
> 
> 2-  Tengo un secreto y voy decírtelo pero, me prometes que no vas decírselo a nadie ?



Na primeira frase há um _lo_ a mais, como o Cainejo bem apontou.  Na segunda, eu acho que o _a_ de _voy/vas a decir_ não pode ser elidido.  Se eu estiver enganado, por favor me corrijam.


----------



## Cainejo

Ah!, é certo, wtrmute, não vi-o (é bem vi-o?). O correto é sempre "ir a + verbo". "Tengo un secreto y voy a decírtelo pero, ¿me prometes que no vas a decírselo a nadie?". Lembra o "¿" diante da pregunta.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Vamos supor que eu assisti   um vídeo e digo '' Mostra ele pro seu pai ''  eu posso falar para a pessoa , mostraselo  ( caso existir, não sei onde vai o acento, o corretor está dizendo que está incorreto ) 


Ou no lugar de mostraselo eu digo muéstreselo  a tu papá


Mira este vídeo , muéstreselo a tú papá , dile que le recomendé a asistirlo


----------



## willy2008

Cainejo said:


> "Cuando la veas, deséale buenas tardes y pregúntale cómo está"
> 
> 1 - Tengo un secreto y te lo voy a decir pero, me prometes que no vas a decírselo a nadie ? (só um "lo")
> 
> 2- Tengo un secreto y *a *voy decírtelo pero, me prometes que no *a *vas decírselo a nadie ?
> 
> Bem as duas.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Y los ejemplos de arriba están correctos ?


----------



## Cainejo

"Muéstraselo" se falas de "tú", e "muéstreselo" se falas de "usted".

"Mira este vídeo, muéstraselo/enséñaselo a tu papá, dile que le recomendé verlo"


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Acertei então ? sempre usei o verbo asistir no sentido de '' ver '' , qual utilizar 


Mira este vídeo, muéstreselo a tú papá, dile que le recomendé verlo ''

A pessoa responde 

Se lo voy a mostrar ?


----------



## Cainejo

Quase bem, é "muéstraselo". "Muéstreselo" é se dizes-lhe "usted".


"Mira este vídeo, muéstraselo a tú papá, dile que le recomendé verlo ''

A pessoa responde:

"Se lo voy a mostrar"


----------



## LuanBrasileño

No caso esse ''Se'' ele está se referindo ao complemento indirecto ,  se eu dizesse '' Voy a mostrarle , eu estaria dizendo que vou mostrar a ele mas não estaria dizendo o que eu vou  lhe mostrar ,  independente de ser feminino ou masculino o C.I '' Se '' nesse caso, se mantêm ?

Não posso dizer, '' Voy a mostrarle ?

E se no caso eu quisesse mostrar esse vídeo para varias pessoas,  ''  Mira este vídeo, muéstreselo  a tus amigos ,  nesse caso eu digo '' voy a mostrarles ou  '' Se lo voy a mostrar


Saludos.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Ex 1 : '' Qué lindo vídeo, se lo voy a mostrar a mi papá. Muéstreselo , a él le gusta este vídeo. ' ' Voy a mostrarle el vídeo y agradecerlo por el abrazo que me dio ayer.
Ex 2 :  '' Qué lindo vídeo. se lo voy a mostrar a tú papá ''  Muéstreselo, a él le gusta  vídeos sobre la naturaleza.


----------



## Cainejo

O "se" é complemento indirecto, correto. Se dizer "Voy a mostrarle" é preciso dizer o que.
"Voy a mostrarle el vídeo", "le" é complemento indirecto, seja masculino ou feminino.
"Voy a mostrárselo", "se" é o complemento indirecto (feminino ou masculino) e "lo" é o directo (masculino). Se for uma "película" (feminino): "voy a mostrársela".

"Voy a mostrarles el vídeo (a ellos)" é correto, ou também "se lo voy a mostrar (a ellos)"


----------



## Cainejo

Ex 1 : '' Qué lindo vídeo, se lo voy a mostrar a mi papá. MuéstrAselo , a él le gusta este vídeo. ' ' Voy a mostrarle el vídeo y agradecerlE por el abrazo que me dio ayer.
Ex 2 : '' Qué lindo vídeo. se lo voy a mostrar a tU papá '' MuéstrAselo, a él le gustaN vídeos sobre la naturaleza.

Em maiúscula o corrigido.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Agradecerle  não é leísmo ?

E no caso o Muéstraselo  é formal e Muéstreselo é formal ?


Como eu também poderia dizer , Qué lindo vídeo , Muéstraselo a tu papá  , nesse caso , eu percebo um pouco de diferença em repetir tudo e dizer só '' Muéstraselo '' mas não sei dizer a diferença

Mira este vídeo, muéstraselo a tu papá   Resposta =  voy a muéstraselo ou se lo voy a mostrar


Ou simplesmente, mira esté vídeo,  ( voy a mirarlo )   ok , muéstraselo a tu amigo


----------



## Cainejo

O "le" de agradecerle é o objeto indirecto, "a él/ella", então não é leismo.

"Lo" em "muéstraselo" é direito, "o vídeo".

Podes dizer "muéstralo a tu papá", é correto, mas todo mundo diz en Espanha "muéstraselo a tu papá", somos redundantes.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Optarei por '' Muéstraselo a tu papá ''   eu estudo o espanhol de espanha então é melhor deixar assim , muito obrigado


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Cainejo said:


> O "le" de agradecerle é o objeto indirecto, "a él/ella", então não é leismo.
> 
> "Lo" em "muéstraselo" é direito, "o vídeo".
> 
> Podes dizer "muéstralo a tu papá", é correto, mas todo mundo diz en Espanha "muéstraselo a tu papá", somos redundantes.




Nesse caso,  Está dizendo que eu posso dizer muéstralo a tu papá  ( muéstralo  ( el video ) a tu papá )

Muéstralo a tu papá  a pessoa responde , se lo voy a mostrar  ou voy muestráselo  ,  ou se quiser forçar , voy a muéstralo a mi papá , mas nesse caso ficaria estranho pois a pessoa já disse pra quem é para mostrar o vídeo , bem, no meu  raciocínio  acho que estou certo .


----------



## Gamen

LuanBrasileño said:


> Nesse caso,  Está dizendo que eu posso dizer muéstralo a tu papá  ( muéstralo  ( el video ) a tu papá )
> 
> Muéstralo a tu papá  a pessoa responde , se lo voy a mostrar  ou voy muestráselo "voy a mostrárselo"
> 
> ,  ou se quiser forçar , voy a muéstralo a mi papá , mas nesse caso ficaria estranho pois a pessoa já disse pra quem é para mostrar o vídeo , bem, no meu  raciocínio  acho que estou certo .



"Voy a mostrár*se*lo a *mi papá*" es una frase muy frecuente. Es muy común la duplicación de objeto en español. A veces es obligatoria.

"Voy a decírselo a mi papá" / "Se lo voy a decir a mi papá" o simplemente" "voy a decírselo"/"le voy a decir" (Si ya sé que me estoy refiriendo a "mi papá" por el contexto).


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Hola amigos una duda,  Tengo un secreto y te lo voy a decir,pero, no se lo digas a nadie, es correcto? Vale, no se lo voy a decir a nadie.


----------



## Gamen

LuanBrasileño said:


> Hola amigos una duda,  Tengo un secreto y te lo voy a decir,pero, no se lo digas a nadie, es correcto? Vale, no se lo voy a decir a nadie.



Sí, las dos frases están correctas.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Ou simplesmente poderia colocar, No dígaselo a nadie. vale, no voy a decírselo a nadie.

¿también estaría correcto?


Ya entendí este asunto, gracias.


----------



## Gamen

LuanBrasileño said:


> Ou simplesmente poderia colocar, No dígaselo a nadie. vale, no voy a decírselo a nadie.
> 
> ¿también estaría correcto?
> 
> 
> Ya entendí este asunto, gracias.



No se lo digas a nadie (tú).
No se lo diga a nadie (usted)

Díselo (tú) a él.
Dígaselo (usted) a él.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Ultima dúvida,


O verbo no subjuntivo (mostrar )  segunda pessoa é muestres, no presente do indicativo existe muestras

é correto se eu digo '' ¿No se lo muestras a nadie?


----------



## Gamen

LuanBrasileño said:


> Ultima dúvida,
> 
> 
> O verbo no subjuntivo (mostrar )  segunda pessoa é muestres, no presente do indicativo existe muestras
> 
> é correto se eu digo '' ¿No se lo muestras a nadie?



¿No se lo muestras a nadie? ¿Nâo o mostra para ninguém?
No se lo muestres a nadie (imperativo) Nâo o mostre para ninguém.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Outra coisa, posso dizer 


Gamen, mira este vídeo, no se lo muestras a nadie, você me responde , no voy a mostrárselo a nadie mas também poderia dizer, no se lo voy a mostrar a nadie


Estaria correto, ambos?


----------



## Gamen

LuanBrasileño said:


> Outra coisa, posso dizer
> 
> 
> Gamen, mira este vídeo, no se lo muestras (MUESTRES) a nadie, você me responde , no voy a mostrárselo a nadie mas também poderia dizer, no se lo voy a mostrar a nadie
> [Las dos ultimas formas son correctas]
> 
> 
> Estaria correto, ambos?


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Você me disse  que ' ¿No se lo muestras a nadie? está correto 

¿Por que no se lo muestras del según ejemplo está incorrecto?


----------



## Gamen

LuanBrasileño said:


> Você me disse  que ' ¿No se lo muestras a nadie? está correto
> 
> ¿Por que no se lo muestras del según ejemplo está incorrecto?



¿No se lo muestras a nadie? ¿Nâo o mostra para minguém?
No se lo muestres a nadie. Nâo o mostre para ninguém.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Entendi amigo, obrigado.

Uma é afirmativa e a outra interrogativa



Te envío este vídeo, pero, te voy a pedir algo, Eu respondo com um tom irônico, ya sé, ni precisas decir, para que yo no se lo muestro a nadie.   ( Pra eu não mostrar ele pra ninguém)


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Perfecto, la mañana lo veo, Tengo clase de español por la mañana, muchísimas gracias por su tiempo Gamen, mañana cuándo yo llegue a casa, volveré aquí para ver tu mensaje que me has enviado, no tendré tiempo hoy,  *( ¿es correcto, mañana cuándo yo llegue a casa?)


¿Es correcto decir, Mañana cuándo yo Llegue a casa, veré su mensaje, voy a ver su mensaje?*


----------



## Gamen

LuanBrasileño said:


> Entendi amigo, obrigado.
> 
> Uma é afirmativa e a outra interrogativa
> 
> Uma em modo indicativo (muestras) e outra em modo imperativo (muestres)
> 
> ¿No se lo muestras a nadie? ¿Nâo o mostra para minguém? *(indicativo interrogativo)*
> No se lo muestres a nadie. Nâo o mostre para ninguém.* (imperativo afirmativo)*
> Também tem:
> No se lo muestras a nadie. Não o mostra pra ningén, tá? *(indicativo afirmativo)*
> 
> 
> 
> Te envío este vídeo, pero, te voy a pedir algo, Eu respondo com um tom irônico, ya sé, ni precisas decir, para que yo no se lo muestro a nadie.   ( Pra eu não mostrar ele pra ninguém)


Gamen me pidió que no se lo muestre/mostrase/mostrara a nadie. Gamen me pediu para eu não mostrar a ninguém. Gamen pediu para que eu não mostrasse *para/a ninguém.*
Poderia usar em português do Brasil a preposição "a": "para que eu não mostrasse *a ninguém" ???.*
Gamen me pidó para yo no mostrárselo a él/ para yo no mostrar a él¡¡ ERROR!!!



LuanBrasileño said:


> Perfecto, la mañana lo veo, Tengo clase de español por la mañana, muchísimas gracias por su tiempo Gamen, mañana cuándo yo llegue a casa, volveré aquí para ver tu mensaje que me has enviado, no tendré tiempo hoy,  *( ¿es correcto, mañana cuándo yo llegue a casa?)
> 
> 
> ¿Es correcto decir, Mañana cuándo [yo] Llegue a casa, veré su (tu) mensaje, voy a ver su (tu) mensaje?*


----------

